# Liquid Wrench, Does It work For you?



## nubscaper (May 26, 2008)

Hey guys, My first post on the forums and i'm looking for some guidance. I have been cubing for roughly 2 months. I'm currently using the beginner's method and my PB is 47.90. Enough of that. I recently picked up a cannister of liquid wrench heavy duty silicone lubricant. I took apart my cube, laid it out, and sprayed the lube on all the cubies. I put it back together, solved it a few times but it isn't getting better! I have had this cube for a few weeks now. It's my second, (first got shattered) And it's just a normal rubik's cube. I have heard you need to let it dry, which i have (i think). Any advice as to what to do?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Lots.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 26, 2008)

Liquid Wrench isn't very good. CRC Silicone is of much higher quality for cubes. I would also recommend searching the forums, this topic has been discussed at greater lengths in other threads.


----------



## nubscaper (May 26, 2008)

thank you. I looked for CRC. My question is though, will it work better than vaseline?


----------



## immortalcube (May 26, 2008)

see the search button in the upper right? click it!!!!!!!
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3851&highlight=vaseline
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3917&highlight=vaseline
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=2065&highlight=vaseline
etc, ad nauseum.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 26, 2008)

Liquid wrench won't dry. It's just a grease. I use it right now and I'm perfectly content with it. The only downside is you have to spray a little bit each time you relube. If you spray too much in, your hands will be covered with lube for hours and your cube will be much worse. You also have to spray it in very often. Up to twice a day if you cube nonstop.


----------



## Lofty (May 26, 2008)

pcharles93: liquid wrench isnt that bad... I have used it before. It takes more than a few solves to break in. More like several days of solving/drying. CRC is much better but LiquidWrench is better than nothing.


----------



## fanwuq (May 28, 2008)

Are you serious!!!!?????????
Liquid Wrench is the worst crap ever. I prefer not lube, or petroleum jelly, but CRC and this other silicone people have are the best. I bought it a few month ago and it sucks so badly. It's like petroleum jelly, only worse. Mades cube either lock up, go super slippery, or nothing happens. Reacts very badly to eastsheens (lock up and slippery). Ok for white DIY type A (nothing happens, a little slippery). Slippery for other cubes or makes the pieces expand and breaks center piece. That happened to my friend's store cube.
No lube is amazing. It serious does not slow you down much. Maybe only 1-3 seconds at most. Best solution if you have no CRC. Plus, it forces you slow down just enough to look ahead more. Then, when you lube it again, you times drop a lot.
I've done a study using liquid wrench. Samilar cubes, one lubed, one not. The lubed one felt horrible at first. After a few days, it starts to feel kinda nice. Then, I take out the unlubed cube, and it just feels like the best cube in the world. Then, I go to competitions and feel other people's really nice lubed cubes, and I just feel like I was dreaming.


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Mar 8, 2009)

PWNED!.....


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

yea i used liquid wrench my first cube, then i solved it that night and 2 center peices came off! and i couldent glue them back on


----------



## lostcuber108 (Mar 10, 2009)

Liquid Wrench has petroleum distillates in it. It works horridly on Eastsheens.


----------

